#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Quadric surface free pdf notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## pooja_kumari

*Introduction:* 

In computer graphics all surfaces can be  represented as in their quadratic form with the help of mathematical  equations.these are described with second degree equations.

*Quadric surfaces:*  The zero set of a polynomial P(X) =  P (X1. . . Xn) ∈Q[X1, . . . ,Xn] is a hyper surface in n-dimensional  affine space (either real or complex). When P(X) is homogeneous, it is  called a form and defines a hypersurface in (n − 1)-dimensional  projective space. When deg(P) = 2, the polynomial is quadratic and the  corresponding hypersurface is quadric. We shall reserve the term  surface for 3-dimensional affine or projective hypersurface.





  Similar Threads: Surface of revolution free pdf notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Curve fitting free pdf notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Polygon surface free lecture notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Applications of computer graphics pdf notes free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Computer aided design introduction complete notes ebook free download pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------

